# Extending Airport Express range using a bridge/repeater



## bobaneena (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All,

I need to extend the range of my Airport Express unit so I can connect another iMac to it on the other side of my flat. 

From reading various networking guides, I think I need to use either a bridge or a repeater (are they the same thing?) to do this. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which make is best for this, or what is tested and works with OS X?

Any help,tips, experiences would be a great help . . .

Cheers, Bob )


----------



## chabig (Mar 3, 2006)

The easiest way would be to buy and use another Airport Express. See http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107454

Chris


----------

